# CO2 tank refilled today. Somebody explain this to me



## Doomer (Jan 5, 2003)

I was advised on several forums to replace the fiber washer when I get my co2 tank refilled. Well, I got a refill today and asked for a washer. The guy just looked at me like - Duh? I explained that what I needed was the fiber washer that goes between the tank and the regulator and keeps the co2 from leaking out. He said he didn't know anything about that and went and got another dude. He told me that sometimes the tanks come with one attached but they don't stock them

FOR CHRIST'S SAKE, this was a welding supply store, HOLOX.

Am I stupid or are they ? Somebody help me out here.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Sounds like a clear cut case of inbreeding to me. I have never received that response before. Maybe you should have asked for a gasket. Like I tell my wife all the time, "Give as little information and help as possible, it just confuses people to tell them too much".


----------



## Doomer (Jan 5, 2003)

I emailed Holox asking about this. 

The response caught me completely by surprise and I really didn't know what to think. I still plan to do a little checking around to see if I can find another supplier. There is an abundance of stupid people in my neck of the woods and the sad thing is most are perfectly content to be so.


----------



## corvus (Dec 23, 2002)

Wow, where I get my tanks, (not refilled just trade in for a full one everytime), they always come with a new washer. You got some real geniuses there, Doomer.


----------



## anonapersona (Oct 19, 2002)

Doomer said:


> He said he didn't know anything about that and went and got another dude. He told me that sometimes the tanks come with one attached but they don't stock them
> 
> FOR CHRIST'S SAKE, this was a welding supply store, HOLOX.
> 
> Am I stupid or are they ? Somebody help me out here.


No, man, they are just playing stupid...."Gee, if I dont give him a washer he will be back to buy more gas twice as fast." They guy on the floor may not have figured this out, but the guy who makes the profit surely has.


----------



## Doomer (Jan 5, 2003)

Anybody know of an online source I can order these from ?

I haven't heard back from Holox. I was hoping they would offer to give me a few and set the local yocals straight. But alas, they'll probably ignore my email. I really would like to put in a new one when I change tanks.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 2, 2003)

Cant you get a washer at Home Depot, Lowes, or True Value, Ace, etcc..... Try living in Buffalo, every time I ask someone for something at a store my questions go like this: "So I was eating wings last night, do you know where the teflon tape is?" You know for a hobby that has been around for so long, people are retarded when you ask them about things. I built a 2X ODNO light system, and the people at Home Depot where like "You can do that? Duhhhhhhh errrrrrrr, I sorta thinka yousa gonsa burnsa your housa downsa." Then I kill them with my lightsaber. God I hate Gungans.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

I have never seen the type of washer one needs to fit between the regulator and tank at the BORG. It's one of those things that one only seems to find where one finds gas cylinders and regulators.


----------



## Doomer (Jan 5, 2003)

I ordered 10 of the from The Kegworks and they sent me about a 100. They should last me a few years.  

When I took the regulator off the tank I found that the original washer was all chewed up. I'm glad I went ahead and pursued the washers now instead of waiting till my tank ran out prematurely.


----------



## STAT 007 (Feb 26, 2003)

Can you give us a link to The Kegworks so we could order some ourselves? Thanks.


----------



## Steve Hampton (Jul 22, 2002)

I use a local welding supply that does tank exchange, I've never had to ask for a new washer, they have them papercliped to the fill tag on the tank.

KegWorks sells the nylon washer at 6 per $1.59. Here is the link.

Nylon CO2 Regulator washers

They appear about halfway down the page.


----------



## STAT 007 (Feb 26, 2003)

Thanks for the link Steve, but you're fueling my pursuit to get on tap beer going in my apartment! :wink:


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

You mean you haven't got the tap beer thing going already?!?!!
I thought all red-blooded American college students did!! :wink: 

Mike


----------



## Steve Hampton (Jul 22, 2002)

STAT 007 said:


> Thanks for the link Steve, but you're fueling my pursuit to get on tap beer going in my apartment! :wink:


Hey, I think we could become fast friends if we have the opportunity to meet face to face.


----------



## STAT 007 (Feb 26, 2003)

Momotaro said:


> You mean you haven't got the tap beer thing going already?!?!!
> I thought all red-blooded American college students did!! :wink:
> 
> Mike





Steve Hampton said:


> STAT 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the link Steve, but you're fueling my pursuit to get on tap beer going in my apartment! :wink:
> ...


LOL! Yeah, I'm moving into a new apartment sometime this summer and my future roommate and I are currently trying to find an inexpensive refridgerator to turn into a kegerator. Our new apartment even has a dedicated bar area in each unit.


----------

